# Kliche Mini Special Edition (but why.....?) Updated



## MichaelW (Nov 11, 2022)

......because...well...it's special.....

I think I may have gotten one of the first batch of these as I don't see them for sale yet on the website.
But when @Robert asked me if I wanted to build one was like "Hell YAH baby!"

Like the world needs another Klon clone right?  

But this one is way cool, I dunno why but when @Robert posted a pic of it on his Workbench thread I knew I had to build it!

As far as the board is concerned, it's pretty much a Mini Kliche with a different layout, 9mm pots to accommodate the diagonal placement. (Coming back to that later). There's the PedalPCB addition of the 1n5817 and a 100r resistor that's part of the reverse polarity protection.
(I don't recall the 100r on the full size Kliche.)

So I already have 2 Klon's one is the AionFX mini version that's running BAT41's (may revisit that). Then the Chuck D. Bones Bass Klon version featured in this thread.

I generally never use them as there are always better sounding standalone overdrives that I prefer and I'm not using mine to boost an amp or another pedal. So why build another one? Well, because it's cool!

Now about my build: This has been a week full of faux pas's for me. Missing components, amps not turned on, scuffed finishes on non-curing paint jobs.....why would I have expected my Friday build to escape unscathed? heh..  (Actually my Spirit Box build was totally smooth and uneventful).

So when Robert sent me the message about the board he told I'd need 9mm pots for this. So I threw them on a Tayda order. Pretty surprised when DHL showed up at my house today, less than a week after placing the order! (no enclosures, just bits and bobs).

I didn't get started until late afternoon and was thinking about whether I was going to build anything today since I wrapped up my Spirit Box in the morning. Technically counted it as a Friday build. But when those 9mm pots showed up, and I had everything else (or so I thought) I decided to get started with it. I had a Dark Gold Tayda 125B that I've been saving for something....turns out it was this pedal! I also had a set of Oxblood Mini Davies knobs. So I was all set.

I will mention at this point that I absolutely detest 9mm pots. I've only had to use them once (on my Tourbus) and completely forgot the lessons learned from that build. What I realized is that if I press the pots right to the board, solder them first, then there's not enough thread coming through on "some" of the thicker finished Tayda enclosures for the nut to get a bite on the threads. I figured out that what works is to clip the pots in place on the board, put the board into the box, tighten the nuts then solder what's left of the legs showing.

Well all that went out the window and I completely forgot all that with this build. I soldered the pots onto the board (pressing tight against the board) and guess what......not enough thread showing....sigh. I had to gently cinch them up with just the nut and no washer for now until I get in some  replacement pots. Why do I need replacement pots you might be asking, why not just heat them up and move them a bit?

Well, here's why.....when I realized that soldering them on the board first not only made the shafts a bit too short, they were also a bit crooked. And unlike 16mm pots, you can't really adjust 9mm pots with the stabilizing nibs. Now that did that stop me from trying? Uhm, well no, I tried to gently use a pair of needle nose pliers and see of I could straight the pots a bit and very gently, in slow motion snapped the top off the dual gang B100k. This was followed up a long string of curses in orcish, entish and elvish. Then I tried to fix it by supergluing it back together and speed up the process by hitting it with a heat gun. 

I highly recommend this procedure......if you want to ruin your pots....hahah. Like an idiot I only ordered 1 dual gang, so it was worth a shot to make it work. And it does sorta work to my great surprise! There's drops out in parts of the rotation and parts where it's just the gain side or the clean side working. So it's pretty wonky. But there's one spot from about 8 o'clock to 10 o'clock where it sounds like the gain is dimed. In fact I wonder if I'm getting any clean mix at all. But it sounds freaking fantastic! Inadvertently I think I created a gain only Klon!

I built this to standard Kliche spec, no mods, just a couple subs. I found I didn't have any 68n caps so I paralleled a 47n and a 22n.
For all the electrolytic caps I used Tantalums. Now here's the interesting part and what set this Klon apart from my others. I was planning to test some different Ge Diodes in the "Magic Diodes" sockets, the first set I tried was the Mullard CV7364.These are glass vial radial diodes that measured pretty low in the Vf range. ~.230mv @10ma on my tester, I usually try to target the mid 300's on my Klon builds but may start experimenting with lower Vf diodes. These things break up early, real early and have the very cool "hollow-ish" sound to them that are quite unique to this model of the Mullards/Phillips Ge diodes. I absolutely love how they sound. I may stock up on some from Smallbear. (Or add some more to my stash I should probably say hah.) These and the Phillips OA9 and OA10 have given me a whole new outlook on Ge diodes.
Oh also, I was going for a very subtle "ghost" led look with a 3mm Red Waterclear diode. One other thing I totally forgot, is that these thick glossy metallic finished Tayda's do not like to be center punched. It cracks the powder coat. And my very precisely drilled and back beveled LED hole has some chips around it.

Super creamy, very high gain Klon version. Definitely a standalone overdrive the way it sounds right now. I hope I do't lose that when install the replacement pot I ordered. I suppose if it doesn't sound the same I can break that one too, super glue it and hit with a heat gun......

Anyway, I'm obviously distracted with my builds this past week, probably a good sign for me to step away from the bench this weekend and just play guitar. We'll see.......

Thank you @Robert!









These WaterClear LEDs are super bright. I may change this to blue when I redo the pots.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Nov 11, 2022)

Awesome as always! I LOVE offset knobs (and guitars, for that matter)


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 12, 2022)

This came out amazing! Awesome job as always!


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 12, 2022)

Fantastic build, that gold really pops.

As for 9mm pots... I L❤️VE 'em. So versatile for sneaking in a mod to a build, or reducing a build's enclosure size, building 1590A of course they're _de rigueur_!

So, don't get bummed out by minimal thread counts, just get a piloted counter-bore bit...







Pic and some interesting ... "discussion" from here.

An end-mill bit (correct-terminology?) could work, if using a drill-press, but since you need to have a hole for the pot-shaft anyway, I'd recommend a piloted counter-bore bit.

Since the hammond enclosure (and most enclonesures) thickness is about 1.75mm thick (.069), I would only shave off enough to counterbore the thickness of the pot's washer. Of course, you'll need to determine the diameter of the washer.






My friend had 2-flute bits and machined some beautiful counterbored holes in an enclosure for me, unfortunately I've no pics.

If you do purchase some bits, get 2 or 3 flutes, 4-flute not recommended for aluminum.












Also, Alpha 9mm pots are available with 20mm shafts (reg is 15mm), you can get them from THONK (and Alpha datasheets), not sure where in North America to get them.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 12, 2022)

So I know we've had this discussion before about the different Tayda Golds, and I know I've mentioned that I'm slightly blue-green color blind. (Keeping in mind for us color blind folks, we do see colors, we just can't distinguish between certain colors as well......and it looks "normal" to us).

These different Tayda Golds, this was the "Dark Metallic Gold". It actually looks very "orange" to me in person. Is that how it looks to you?
It does not look like the picture on the website. But I know myself well enough not to trust what I see when it comes to colors......heh


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 12, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> So I know we've had this discussion before about the different Tayda Golds, and I know I've mentioned that I'm slightly blue-green color blind. (Keeping in mind for us color blind folks, we do see colors, we just can't distinguish between certain colors as well......and it looks "normal" to us).
> 
> These different Tayda Golds, this was the "Dark Metallic Gold". It actually looks very "orange" to me in person. Is that how it looks to you?
> It does not look like the picture on the website. But I know myself well enough not to trust what I see when it comes to colors......heh


Your first pic looks real good, you can see the metal flakes, and the dark golden hue.
In your second pic, it does look more orange, and it looks more textured than metallic.
So it might just be a question of lighting.
Haven't used a dark gold yet, but the metallic I used so far looked great, waiting on a regular golden one now.


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 12, 2022)

Forgot to mention:

The extra 5mm on the 20mm Alphas is all thread. The smooth-top part of the shaft could be cut down so the overall height remains at a normal Alpha 15mm.

Lotta extra work either way.
I like the look of the counter-bored holes, and prefer them to longer pot-shafts.


----------



## Robert (Nov 12, 2022)

I didn't have any issues with the thread length and the Light Gold powdercoated enclosure from Tayda.

There wouldn't have been enough length for a _faceplate_, but there was enough for the nuts to thread on tightly.

I mounted them flat against the PCB before installing, but I always clip the little "nibs" off with diagonal cutters so they sit flush against the enclosure.


----------



## swyse (Nov 12, 2022)

That knob layout just looks good. I've never worked with 9mm pots, but it's good to know to look out! Hopefully you still like it the same after you get the pot fixed. The enclosure looks like metallic tantalum capacitor color to me.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 12, 2022)

Robert said:


> I didn't have any issues with the thread length and the Light Gold powdercoated enclosure from Tayda.
> 
> There wouldn't have been enough length for a _faceplate_, but there was enough for the nuts to thread on tightly.
> 
> I mounted them flat against the PCB before installing, but I always clip the little "nibs" off with diagonal cutters so they sit flush against the enclosure.


Hmmmmm, did I miss the nibs? I didn't see any.
Maybe that was the issue? 

You mean this?


----------



## Robert (Nov 12, 2022)

Yep.   They aren't huge but they're big enough to cause problems.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 12, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yep.   They aren't huge but they're big enough to cause problems.


Hmmm this might be my problem all along with 9mm pots. Still, they're fragile suckers.

But dang, this pedal sounds good the way it is. I may just leave it alone.....


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 12, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Fantastic build, that gold really pops.
> 
> As for 9mm pots... I L❤️VE 'em. So versatile for sneaking in a mod to a build, or reducing a build's enclosure size, building 1590A of course they're _de rigueur_!
> 
> ...


Dude, that is entirely too much work...hahahaha. And bought a drill press that I don't use, I drill everything by hand. 

I'm actually thinking about converting this to 16mm pots. there's plenty of room in the enclosure, I just need to make sure I insulate the legs on the dual gang and use some buss wire to make the connections to the board. 

I get what you're saying about sneaking a mod into a build with 9mm pots but there's just a "fragility" to them that bugs me. But I also get that sometimes you have to go small or not go. 

I've got 9mm pots in my Tourbus build. But it's "set and forget" for me on that pedal. I also have a couple of inflight projects with some custom made boards by members here that require 9mm pots. I haven't gotten to them yet but I'm going make a note to myself to triple check before soldering. And remember to cut the nibs off.....


----------



## swelchy (Nov 12, 2022)

lucky dog... I had that one in my waiting list soon as I saw it..! Nice Work as always... He knew you'd have one whipped out with a build report before anyone else... haha


----------



## giovanni (Nov 12, 2022)

How can one get one of these special edition boards? Very nice build!!


----------



## cdwillis (Nov 12, 2022)

That looks really good. I ended up selling my 1590bb klone to a buddy of mine and now I'm thinking I should build this version for myself.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 12, 2022)

giovanni said:


> How can one get one of these special edition boards? Very nice build!!


Apparently you have to be Special or a Dinosaur!
If you wait a bit, you can be an Aardvark like the rest of us.  








						Kliché Mini (Special Edition) - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Klon Centaur




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 13, 2022)

Might build the Boneyard bass version on this PCB, but then again, I'd be wiring the dual-gang as two separate single-gang pots... so maybe stock on this and bass version on Kliché Mini or other PCB...

Hail hail the gang's all here.


*NIBS!*


----------



## Robert (Nov 13, 2022)

giovanni said:


> How can one get one of these special edition boards? Very nice build!!



Shouldn't be too long, I reworked things a bit so we could squeeze in 16mm pots instead of those pesky little 9mm's ...


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 13, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Might build the Boneyard bass version on this PCB, but then again, I'd be wiring the dual-gang as two separate single-gang pots... so maybe stock on this and bass version on Kliché Mini or other PCB...
> 
> Hail hail the gang's all here.
> 
> ...


I'm not even gonna ask what those are.......


----------



## fig (Nov 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Shouldn't be too long, I reworked things a bit so we could squeeze in 16mm pots instead of those pesky little 9mm's ...


We don't like those? (mental note: white  washers...9mm pots). cat $new_sht >> $old_sht


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Shouldn't be too long, I reworked things a bit so we could squeeze in 16mm pots instead of those pesky little 9mm's ...


Hopefully not for my sake, I was just bitching but it was all my own fault......heh


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 13, 2022)

fig said:


> We don't like those? (mental note: white  washers...9mm pots). cat $new_sht >> $old_sht


Mikey doesn't like those......there's nothing "inherently" wrong with them, 9mm pots = equality, inclusionism and egalitarianism.


----------



## fig (Nov 13, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Hopefully not for my sake, I was just bitching but it was all my own fault......heh


So it was YOU!


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 13, 2022)

fig said:


> So it was YOU!


----------



## fig (Nov 13, 2022)

I was just getting used to them after building both those synchro doodads. I should finish boxing those


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 13, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Your first pic looks real good, you can see the metal flakes, and the dark golden hue.
> In your second pic, it does look more orange, and it looks more textured than metallic.
> So it might just be a question of lighting.
> Haven't used a dark gold yet, but the metallic I used so far looked great, waiting on a regular golden one now.


I've used all 3 now, I think out of all of them I like the "light" gold the best. But there's definitely some variation from batch to batch it seems.

I absolutely adore all the "sand textured" colors. All of them. The next time I order powder coated enclosures from Tayda it's probably going to be exclusively the Sand textures. I'm not doing real well with the metallic, I KEEP forgetting that you can't center punch these or they flake and chip on you. (At least with my center punch.....it's not like it's an uber center punch, just a plain Jane brass jobber.)


----------



## Robert (Nov 14, 2022)

fig said:


> We don't like those? (mental note: white  washers...9mm pots). cat $new_sht >> $old_sht



I'm not completely against them, they're small and they don't need dust covers, and I have absolutely nothing against white washers...

With that said, I use them when there's no other choice.   If I can get a 16mm pot in there I'd prefer to do that.   They're more common, not all suppliers have the 9mm (especially the B100K dual), and 16mm doesn't have the thread length issue.     I have one project that has been held up for a while because we can't use a faceplate with the 9mm pots from Tayda and it _really_ needs a faceplate.


----------



## Coda (Nov 14, 2022)

Personally, I’ve never had an issue with 9mm pots…


----------



## fig (Nov 14, 2022)

Robert said:


> I'm not completely against them, they're small and they don't need dust covers, and I have absolutely nothing against white washers...
> 
> With that said, I use them when there's no other choice.   If I can get a 16mm pot in there I'd prefer to do that.   They're more common, not all suppliers have the 9mm (especially the B100K dual), and 16mm doesn't have the thread length issue.     I have one project that has been held up for a while because we can't use a faceplate with the 9mm pots from Tayda and it _really_ needs a faceplate.


Oh I was only jabbing Michael


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 14, 2022)

fig said:


> Oh I was only jabbing Michael


Bring it, I have big shoulders and a sense of humor........


----------



## fig (Nov 14, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Bring it, I have big shoulders and a sense of humor........


I know you do, and a huge heart to match.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 14, 2022)

fig said:


> I know you do, and a huge heart to match.


AND a snazzy new haircut too! Should be good for a week or so before I start looking scraggly again......


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 14, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I'm not even gonna ask what those are.......


No need to ask... Nothing nefarious... I'll tell ya anyway...


Once upon a dime...







And back to the future present scents...










Or you could get regular Twizzlers...





... and cut your own nibs off.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 18, 2022)

*Update:*

I got my replacement 9mm pots in the mail today. 
Snipped the old ones out. So the one I originally used I got from Tayda, and they did have that "nib" @Robert was talking about.
Sure enough that was what was causing my issues with getting the nuts on. I just did not notice them to snip them off. Fairly subtle but enough to make the pot not sit flush against the enclosure.

The replacement 9mm pots I got from Stompbox and they do not have the nibs. So I didn't need to do anything to them, except swap them out.
Plenty of thread to get the washer and nut on and cinched on. I placed them loosely in the board and bent the tabs down to hold them in place.
Then put it in the enclosure, tightened the nuts, then soldered the pots in the enclosure. Worked out well and now I have a functional gain pot woohooo!

This is without a doubt the most gainiest Klon I've ever heard, largely due to those ultra low Vf Mullard Ge diodes I used. 
It's pretty cool!

Been chatting with @szukalski offline about the wonders of using the Kliche as a boost, which I really have not explored much.
But with the gain down to about 25% and volume about 25% it boosts both my Grover, and 5lb Bag of Gold drives very nicely.
As well as my Distortion250.

Very happy to get this resolved and didn't break or melt anything with the repair hahaha


----------



## Robert (Nov 18, 2022)

Aside from the nibs, did the 9mm pots from StompBoxParts have more threads than the ones from Tayda?


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 18, 2022)

Robert said:


> Aside from the nibs, did the 9mm pots from StompBoxParts have more threads than the ones from Tayda?


No, they looked nearly identical. Still wasn't a LOT of thread to work with....


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 18, 2022)

A thread about threads…
Pull this thread.

So, Michael, are you a 9m convert,
 or do you still think they’re fragile?


----------



## spi (Nov 18, 2022)

The 9mm pots just seem wimpy to me.  Not enough girth.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 18, 2022)

spi said:


> The 9mm pots just seem wimpy to me.  Not enough girth.


Well they are a big improvement on the plastic crap that's out there:


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 18, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> A thread about threads…
> Pull this thread.
> 
> So, Michael, are you a 9m convert,
> or do you still think they’re fragile?


Uhm.......no.....I think they're fragile......  I'll use them if I have to.....


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 18, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Well they are a big improvement on the plastic crap that's out there:
> View attachment 36331
> View attachment 36330
> View attachment 36333


Well the real Nobles are notorious for their cheap parts...for sure....


----------

